# Observations while limited to 3 fingers



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

A couple months ago I injured the pinky on my fretting hand (mallet finger). I'm well on my way to recovering, but for a while I was limited to using 3 fingers. Definitely outside my comfort zone and it was kinda weird. I noticed a few things while using 3 fingers.

*Less warm-up required*. I find the first three fingers are often good to go.
They're stronger than the pinky and are ready in far less time 

*Legato = no go*. At least for me. Legato playing kinda goes out the window when I'm limited to 3 fingers. I also can't cover as much ground.

*50% off all available chords*. Lots of chord voicings are no longer an option with 3 fingers. But oddly enough, a few fancy ones are still possible.

*Some things became easier*. That was surprising. It's a bit easier to shift positions with fewer fingers. And some stuff where I would normally use the pinky is easier to play using the three stronger fingers.

*Less pressure, more fun*. I didn't have the same expectations of myself, so it made playing fun. The hell with the metronome and practicing. I was just experimenting and seeing what I could do. There was an element of "play" that I hadn't experienced in a while.

Don't get me wrong, it's been a frustrating experience. Once I moved to part time splinting, things seemed better. My pinky is feeling stronger and I've been re-introducing it to the guitar a little bit here and there.

I think if nothing else, I've gained a different perspective on the instrument. Not sure it was worth it, but I'll take it.


----------



## Petunia (Jul 17, 2021)

I broke my fret hand index finger last year. Once I was able to stop accidentally using it when playing (ow) I actually figured out a bunch of new 3 finger patterns that - like you - gave me a new perspective on the fretboard. But it actually would have been more difficult if I had broken the pinky.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Petunia said:


> I broke my fret hand index finger last year. Once I was able to stop accidentally using it when playing (ow) I actually figured out a bunch of new 3 finger patterns that - like you - gave me a new perspective on the fretboard. But it actually would have been more difficult if I had broken the pinky.



I think I'd find it the other way around. Not being able to use my index finger would be quite a challenge. But yeah, necessity is the mother of invention for sure.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

All my heroes only used three anyway!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not so sure I would concur with all your observations but perspective is everything. 

Played a bass gig in my early 20s, bar band, 9 to last call sort of thing, with a broken middle fretting finger. Huge honking splint, and alcohol to numb the pain. I was a bit of a risk taker in those days so I was as game to suck it up and carry on as I was to hurt myself in the first place. Anyway, as a religious four finger player my pinky was fine but did get more of a workout.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I can agree with a few of those observations for sure. I played lead with 3 for many years. It's only since about 2005 that my pinky has been in the lead equation. It's nice to have the option and really does open up the store for more variety.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've done the same with a few fret hand index finger incidents like splitting skin from playing too much /weather conditions. You can play a lot of chords, both open and closed without the index. Gives your pinky and your headspace a good work out too. Especially when you have to work out chords totally differently than you've been doing for X number of years. Also does wonders for dexterity building.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

A zillion years ago I got my left index finger caught in a mailing machine; no breaks, but basically peeled one side of it. Finger got wrapped in a tube gauze and splinted. Only played acoustic at the time, accompanying the church youth group.

I impressed myself with how well I was able to chord with only three fingers. Hard work thinking, though. And the damn finger is still wonky, got a bit of a twist in it. Beats being Django, though.


----------

